# Ulcerative Colitis



## VINJAN (Mar 1, 2016)

Dear All,

For quite a few years I am troubled by Ulcerative Colitis and been treated for the same.

The condition has been worsening since almost a year and the desired remission is not achieved. I am on Steroids since the past 3 months that is in addition to the Pentasa and Imuran, still the relapse continues and the condition is too difficult for now.

I am yet to get a specialized doctor's treatment that we can call as commendable or authoritative. I am seeking now very urgently to find a specialist. 

Is anyone out there who has better ideas than me, who could kindly suggest me some good doctors on whose guidance I hope I would be able to regain some relief.

Hoping to receive some of your precious suggestions and may God Bless you.

Kindly yours


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

Try Dr Ursula Rolef at Health Bay Polyclinic on Al Wasl Rd. I have been under her care for four years now. Best of luck, wishing you good health soon.


----------

